# Lake Conroe, Texas Trophy 62# Blue Catch and Release Nov 20,2004



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Even with the rain drizzling over our heads, and at times, an out right down pour, Medulla762 and I hit the water Saturday night. 
Water temp was 66 drgrees and we were juggin in 26 to 33 foot of water.

As Medulla was pulling in his line he said, "Oh yea, We gotta fish here"......that is the que to get the big net.
Due to it's size, and it was full of energy, we kept it on the floor to keep it from flopping around to much. 
This one weighed in at 62 pounds.
Medulla even had his helper with him, she is crossed trained as a duck hunting / catfish dog.








*After we got it weighed and photographed, it went back in the water C.P.R.*


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

very cool


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

Hawg with an eating disorder?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Awesome fish and release ... Just awesome ..

What bait were you using ?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Randy:
Congrats on the pig,dude...That's that same guy,in the pic,that always looks like he's up to somethin'!!!:ac550: hehehe....Medulla,where you been,bud?
Give me some info on juggin' deep...add longer line and keep 'em in the channel,or what?


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

For the most part, the areas we jug are flat and featureless. We set the jugs near any subtle bottom changes. It could be a small ditch or hump. 



In the wide open it does not take much of a change to hold fish.


Man that sure was fun. 

Thanks for the trip Randy!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Nice fish!*

I fish Conroe all the time for Cats. usually during the day. I know where you come out of and by looking at the pics you post, I think I know where you fish. Help a brother out. What is the Magic bait you use to catch these bohemiths? One of my spots is the north side of the first very wooded cove on the west side of the lake past 1097 bridge. Not many people fish there because of all the stumps and of course on the weekend, you can't get away from the waves. Looks like you got a great system because your always posting cool pics!


----------



## Wildman (May 21, 2004)

*Cat*

Great fish!!! Now I know where all those fryin' size cats come from. That lake is absolutely loaded with cats although 90% of the fish I catch are small 14 - 18 inch channels but thats what I usually target. Once again great fish, CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Capt Kat said:


> I fish Conroe all the time for Cats. usually during the day. I know where you come out of and by looking at the pics you post, I think I know where you fish. Help a brother out. What is the Magic bait you use to catch these bohemiths? One of my spots is the north side of the first very wooded cove on the west side of the lake past 1097 bridge. Not many people fish there because of all the stumps and of course on the weekend, you can't get away from the waves. Looks like you got a great system because your always posting cool pics!


I don't know much about how you fish that body of water, but most of the big fish in these parts are caught on fresh cut bait. I don't know any catmen that target big fish that use stink baits or any of the other "traditional" catfish baits... live baits work well too, but most of the successful catmen I know use fresh cut shad... in fact, most of the guys that fish the James won't bother to fish if they can't find fresh bait.


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Capt Kat, 
Fresh shad and plain old beef heart is what we have been using, the Tram is what I think you are describing in your post, that is real good for rod-n-reel.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Capt Kat, you are fishing a great spot!

We have caught several + 20# fish from that hole and a couple 40#'s within the past year or so.

































I have caught most of the bigguns on live perch. A few on dead shad, both cut bait and whole. 

I have also caught a couple nice ones using day old menhaden from an earlier salt water redfish adventure. 

thecatfishboat has caught many on beefheart. 

If you spend more than a little time in that hole you will catch a goodun! Good luck.

I may go jug that hole this weekend give me a holler if you want to go.


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Medulla's 62#er was caught on live pearch that night.
here are some that have been caught just north of the bridge recently, some of these yall have already seen.








































* All the Above were C.P.R.ed*
* NO NOT THIS ONE HOW DID THAT GET THERE?*








*Jug-Up Fish On*


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Live Bait!*

Thanks for all the advise ya'll. I don't know why I didn't think of that. My Dad and I used to trot line up there with live bluegills. We caught some big ones but nothing like what you guys are catching. If'in I don't hit the bay this weekend, I will be out on Conroe. I will let you guys know. How do you set up a "Jug Line"? I am assuming it is just a line on a float. How do you keep it from drifting off?? I usually fish by myself and its hard running a trot line with one person. Jug line sounds easy to fish.Thanks!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a video of one.
http://www.thecatfishboat.com/sounds/MVC-001W.MPG
The line weight and hooks are personal choice. If you see us out there this weekend, come by and I will show you how ours are rigged.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Weekend.*

Randy,
Do ya'll come out of Anchorage. What kind of boat are you in? I have a little 17' Whaler.I put in at FM 830. If I get out there, it would be great to get some tips from the Pro's!



Randy said:


> Here is a video of one.
> http://www.thecatfishboat.com/sounds/MVC-001W.MPG
> The line weight and hooks are personal choice. If you see us out there this weekend, come by and I will show you how ours are rigged.


----------

